# Bulking with ibs



## jayluke1982 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi i am really struggling to put some size on at present as i suffer from bad ibs.It affects my food intake quite bad as lot of foods i consume make me feel sick and bloated i struggle with alot of supplements to.I am looking at getting back to training next year in thai boxing and mma after 10 month out with hand injury also working the doors so a little more size would be nice.So just looking for some help on how i can do this.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Has your ibs ever been pinpointed?

Ibs is basically a term used for I don't know what you have. IBD is irritable bowel disease and can mean a number of diseases Or illnesses.

Post your entire diet and tell me what makes you unwell.

I have crohns btw.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Bensif said:


> Has your ibs ever been pinpointed?
> 
> Ibs is basically a term used for I don't know what you have. IBD is irritable bowel disease and can mean a number of diseases Or illnesses.
> 
> ...


Good post (would like if I could lol)


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

Bensif said:


> Has your ibs ever been pinpointed?
> 
> Ibs is basically a term used for I don't know what you have. IBD is irritable bowel disease and can mean a number of diseases Or illnesses.
> 
> ...


Spot on here. I have IBS C and it can **** me right up when im bulking, one thing iv found really helps me is this Col-Clear - Version A - With Goldenseal - Colon Cleansing (100 vegetarian capsules per tub): Amazon.co.uk: Beauty

a lady who specialises in matters of the gut told me to try it and its honestly a life saver for me.


----------



## ThePariah122678 (Jul 15, 2014)

I thought I had IBS turned out I just wasn't eating enough fibre could be worth a shot to get some flax seed and put it in your oats/shake


----------

